# Training Journal + First Cycle (Test-e)



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Hi guys,

Yeah, another 'fIrSt cYcLe' journal...

*Background info:*

31 years old, training since 16. Never touched anything other than Jack3d. At around 20 I managed to get sponsored as a 'fitness model' from winning a transformation competition. Shortly after winning discovered girls, going out and started my own business - piled on the pounds with a terrible lifestyle.

Gained some moderation and at a pretty healthy weight now, regular training, 10k steps most days and much to the dismay of many on here also adapted a plant-based diet.

After having symptoms of low testosterone - mostly lack of motivation and feeling flat. I've tested my levels 3 times.

June 2020: 8.89 nmol/L (Medichecks)
Oct 2020: 16.4 nmol/L (GP)
August 2022: 11.9 nmol/L (Numan)

I am not waiting to do another medichecks full male hormone test which should arrive by tomorrow and give some date on other markers too, as you can see it's a little bit scattered the results.

Another thing to mention is I do have Crohn's, not sure how much it effects me - as I've had it since I was 10 with an operation at 14. Was supposed to have 10 years remission but have been med-free since, with a few flare-ups.

I've recently been on a steady calorie deficit since spring, losing around 10 kilos.

*Current Stats*
Weight: 81kg
Height: 6ft
BF: Unknown

*Plan of action*
I've ordered majority of the gear and bits, mostly guided by Swole Trolls informative post. However, if my current bloods come back better than I expect I'll be having a serious think if I'm to start the cycle. However the main thing for me is the mental aspect of it.

*AAS*
15 Week Cycle. I'll be using Titan Labs

- 125mg of Test-E every 3.5 days

- 250iu of HCG every 3.5 days

- AI Still undecided on how to take it, if should start it as soon as I start of if develop symptoms / 4 week blood results. Will also be monitoring blood pressure every week too.

PCT Cycle to be confirmed, but will be something similar to Swole Trolls over PCT guide. Starting roughly 3 weeks after last pin of Test-E

*Diet*
I have took on a coach, although he hasn't experience with steroids / hormones - he's very knowledgeable in other areas.

After being on a deficit mixed in with some careless 'cheat days' over last few months

I'll be starting on around maintenance calories @ 2300kcal / 190g protein / 244g carbs / 54g fats (Starting from today). I'll be looking to steadily up the kcals as the gear kicks in around 4 weeks in.

*Training*
3 x 20 mins of cardio per week
10k steps per day
Push / Pull & Hams / Rest / Push / Pull & Arms / Legs / Rest

======

Open to suggestions or advice on the HCG alongside PCT, well honestly as it's my first time - open to advice on all of the above. Will try post some photos of current condition this week.

I'm also concerned if I do have naturally low testosterone, then after the cycle all being well I'll be looking to see if TRT will be a benefit or even a steady cruise. But I know it's a serious commitment. Don't want to think too much about it as not even got started with this cycle, but I do know it's worth thinking about the future.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds decent. Good luck with it.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Reads well and will be following your Journal.

At 81kg at 6 foot and training regularly, I wouldn't be overly concerned with your BF...


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Will be following mate good luck!


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Just done first pin (0,6ml) in to quad. Felt more comfortable than doing it in the glute.

Quad feels alright, a bit funny, not so much painful more like a deadleg sensation but subtle. Does PIP usually kick in after a few hours?

Plan to do 250iu HCG on days between. Quick Q, are most people doing this subcutaneously in the lower abdomen with Insulin pin? or intramuscular with a 0.6mm needle?

Also got Anastrozole, but unsure whether to start taking it now or after 4 weeks bloods / symptoms of estrogen increasing?


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

covacure said:


> Quad feels alright, a bit funny, not so much painful more like a deadleg sensation but subtle. Does PIP usually kick in after a few hours?


Never pinned quad but personally if i do get PIP it steps in the next day.

AI wise i would only use if e2 is high (figured out by symptoms or bloods)


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Does HCG keep 'em pumping out T, so avoiding shutdown caused by the steroid injections?


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Muskopia said:


> Does HCG keep 'em pumping out T, so avoiding shutdown caused by the steroid injections?


From what I’ve read, it keeps your natural testosterone being made… aka, prevents your balls from disappearing.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Feeling the injection more today, just feels like a mix of DOMS and a dead leg. Manageable… hopefully doesn’t get worse 🙂


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You’ll be sound. No AI yet.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Results from before starting, test took fasted and in the morning. Again as mentioned never took any PEDs so these are my natural levels.

free test seems to be the one of concern for me. Need to redo to get prolactin, but already started - how much would be prolactin be effected within first week of cycle?


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Second pin done this morning, left glute. First time doing it there, was a bit shaky with the twisting around but overall felt a lot smoother than quad.

Mood definitely seems better, probably placebo. Also with diet tight and training with more structure probably adds to that feeling.


----------



## Channa (7 mo ago)

covacure said:


> Results from before starting, test took fasted and in the morning. Again as mentioned never took any PEDs so these are my natural levels.
> 
> free test seems to be the one of concern for me. Need to redo to get prolactin, but already started - how much would be prolactin be effected within first week of cycle?
> View attachment 219494


My prolactin went to about 800 so pretty high which was on 500mg a week and first cycle. But I didn’t have any real issues with it being high. 
I understand from feedback on my bloods on here prolactin is something to be aware of but not worried about too much, unless u get any real sides from it being high. But I’m no expert and only know what I’ve been told from people on here bud.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Your free Testosterone is a figure I see regularly for a natural, but no expert. Sure some member well informed with reply, maybe @Alex12340 ...


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Brian Multigym said:


> Your free Testosterone is a figure I see regularly for a natural, but no expert. Sure some member well informed with reply, maybe @Alex12340 ...


Not got much knowledge on it , I do know a high SHBG will result in a lower free test though, Did you get that tested? I’m sure someone else will be more familiar on the topic though.

Prolactin wise i have heard it can depending what you do on a daily and the compounds used. I wouldnt be too worried unless you get sides or have a highly unusual result.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Hey guys,

I’m just wondering on HCG protocol. Should I start now, and do 1000iu per week ( 2 x 500iu every 3.5 days)?

or think it’ll it be too much with a 300mg test per week?

another thing, not sure if much logic but my initial plan was to inject the HCG between the Test-E injection days?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi mate, you may be better off asking your questions within the Steroid forum. Then they will be seen by experienced people. Not everyone reads the Journals, I don't think.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

About 3 weeks in (week 2 now on testosterone).

Really enjoying training, progressive overload - with everything tracked. First week I left a few reps in the tank to get in to the new exercises set out, but last couple of weeks I've been hitting failure and seeing increase in strength.

Diet has been consistent, albeit not perfect. With a couple of days going over on my fat intake for the day + couple of days higher calories. One planned off meal so far.

Weight this morning was 82.2kg.

Started HCG today, pretty fiddly compared to testosterone in terms of loading the needles, mixing. And also measuring that 0.1ml line to get the 500iu's. I've mixed the HCG with the bac water and it's now in the fridge.

The Bac Water did say "for research purposes only, not for human consumption" - but assumed it was to cover their backs with them selling it online? Well I hoped... Brand is NG Peptides.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Little update, weighed in at 86.1kg. Currently sitting at 6 weeks since first pin.

Been training at progressive overload since week 1, and after around 8 weeks really starting to feel the strain now. But equally training is going well, each workout seems like a war as I'm walking in there knowing I have to beat last weeks.

Diet hasn't been the best lately, no excuses really. Protein is being hit but I'm probably at about 2900 - 3000kcal when coach has me at 2500kcal. Find my weakness is at night times and I end up snacking on sh*te.

In terms of effects of the Testosterone, my levels recently were at 46nmol, so not massive but still about 4 x my natural levels. I have had a few days where I feel like I'm 'on' but generally don't feel the wellbeing effects too much.

In terms of muscle / aesthetics, one thing I have noticed is that I feel pumped constantly. Vascularity in arms particular which I never had unless I was training. Noticed delta looked more capped / 3d when caught my self in side mirror in gym.

Facial flushing seems to have sorted its self out after coming off of HCG. Shall try post some pics.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Pic on Week 4.5 on 300mg Test:








Progress-2


Image Progress-2 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Shall try get some more recent ones, as I have a feeling week 6 - 9 should see more notable gains.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Progress-2


Image Progress-2 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Another from about week 5.5


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking good mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking very muscular and lean mate. 💪


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Weighed in at 87.4kg today. Had our staff Christmas party earlier in week, alcohol really does knock me 2 steps back. Glad the drinking days are a lot fewer than they once was.

Just comparing strength increase over last 7 weeks and a few exercises.

Don’t do any of the big compound lifts, two herniated discs so majority of my exercises are seated or supported.

Standing single arm plate row:
50kg x 7
-> 61.25kg x 9 

Seated hammer curls
12.5kg x 12
-> 17.5kg x 15

Chest supported dumbbell row
25kg x 11 
-> 37.5kg x 9 

High incline db press (1 click from vertical)
22.5kg 2 x 9
-> 25kg 2 x 12

Plate loaded shoulder press
80kg x 6
-> 90kg x 12

seated laterals 
15kg 2 x 10
-> 17.5kg 2 x 10


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate!


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Week 9 - 10 Photos:









IMG-8508


Image IMG-8508 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-8529


Image IMG-8529 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-8698


Image IMG-8698 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












IMG-8766-copy


Image IMG-8766-copy hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Weighing in at 88.4kg, steadily going up just not as fast - not too bothered about scale weight.

I feel like my body hasn't gained too much fat, however I do feel it on my face - I'm like Paddy the Baddy when it comes to weight gain on the face.

Getting stronger each session, really good pumps. Calories are around 2600 on paper, but truthfully I've being over eating by about 4-500 calories I reckon 3-4x a week. Not sure if it's winter, the increased appetite or anxious eating - or me just making bs excuses for overeating.

Week 10, and it's time to start thinking about the next steps - the plan was to do one cycle and PCT. But we all know how long that pipe dream lasts. If I were to jump back on next year, I feel like it's best to cruise on TRT levels (150mg max) and do a steady cut in to summer, and then another 12 - 15 week blast of 300-400mg in to winter. But then it'll be a year of shutting my self down, I really need to give it some thought.

I'm also really over pinning twice a week, and I can imagine when going away for any holidays over a week will need a bit of planning.

Lets see how things play out, any advice, tips would be welcome.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Couple of lifts progression from week 1 - week 10

Standing single arm plate row:
50kg x 7
-> 74.5kg x 11

Seated hammer curls
12.5kg x 12
-> 20kg x 13

Chest supported dumbbell row
25kg x 11 
-> 40kg x 8

High incline db press (1 click from vertical)
22.5kg 2 x 9
-> 25kg 2 x 12

Plate loaded shoulder press
80kg x 6
-> 100kg x 12

seated laterals 
15kg 2 x 10
-> 17.5kg 2 x 12


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Just booked a full / ultimate performance blood test with Medichecks and will do it venously to get a more accurate reading to assess next steps.

s


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Paddy the Baddy certainly knows how to put Kgs on after a fight..... 😱


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Some serious increase, all pretty linear. 89.6kg on Tuesday for my checkin. Compared photos from week 2 and week 12 and it does seem like more subtle changes. But the lighting I do them in isn't as complimentary as the gym changing rooms.

Body fat actually seems lower (apart from on the face), if anything my structure just seems naturally more wider. Especially upper body. I have spent the last 3 months doing a lot of high incline stuff, and progressing each week. Have noticed ribcage / ribs always cracking when stretched. 

I did a bit of reading and it can be due to bone's expanding to make space for added tissue... or could just be I'm getting old.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

..


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

covacure said:


> Some serious increase, all pretty linear. 89.6kg on Tuesday for my checkin. Compared photos from week 2 and week 12 and it does seem like more subtle changes. But the lighting I do them in isn't as complimentary as the gym changing rooms.
> 
> Body fat actually seems lower (apart from on the face), if anything my structure just seems naturally more wider. Especially upper body. I have spent the last 3 months doing a lot of high incline stuff, and progressing each week. Have noticed ribcage / ribs always cracking when stretched.
> 
> ...


Never heard about bones expanding
have a dexa scan and you’ll find out what your total bone mass is. Apparently 2-2.5kg is the normal total weight for Average male.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Never heard about bones expanding
> have a dexa scan and you’ll find out what your total bone mass is. Apparently 2-2.5kg is the normal total weight for Average male.


To be fair, probs a bit of bioscience / bs - I know Arnold said that pullovers would expand it, but I don't think his theories were backed up by science. It's probably just joints / and general strain after 5 days a week progressive overload for last 3 months. 😃


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Leg day, something which neglected with two herniated discs. Just sticking to seated stuff, but great workout.

Also was curious on what bench press I could get after not doing it for around a year, but was occupied. So thought I’d see if could hit 3 plates a side on shoulder press, managed to get 4 reps after pyramiding up.

Doesn’t help that shoulders felt a bit naff today, did my first delt jab on Thursday too with insulin needle. Took ages getting oil out, ended up having to do it in two jabs lol. (Changed barrels / needles).

May try warning it up next time, just conscious of heating it too much.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

covacure said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yeah, another 'fIrSt cYcLe' journal...
> 
> ...


Do you think your plant based diet has contributed to your low test levels?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

covacure said:


> To be fair, probs a bit of bioscience / bs - I know Arnold said that pullovers would expand it, but I don't think his theories were backed up by science. It's probably just joints / and general strain after 5 days a week progressive overload for last 3 months. 😃


Bones do not expand. 🤣


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Do you think your plant based diet has contributed to your low test levels?


Was lower before, also dealing with Crohn’s for last two decades so may have contributed having constant inflammation.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

I was actually just pescatarian in summer 2020 when they were lowest, actually saw an increase after - but it could as well be due to healthier living.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

covacure said:


> Was lower before, also dealing with Crohn’s for last two decades so may have contributed having constant inflammation.


Fair doos. How are you with higher fats and what are your fat sources at the moment. Most Vege peeps are very low in saturated fats, add in your issues and you'll be absorbing even less. Coincidentally higher fat diets have been shown to improve symptoms of Crohn's and saturated fats would.improve your test production. You're only having 50ish grams a day yes?


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Fair doos. How are you with higher fats and what are your fat sources at the moment. Most Vege peeps are very low in saturated fats, add in your issues and you'll be absorbing even less. Coincidentally higher fat diets have been shown to improve symptoms of Crohn's and saturated fats would.improve your test production. You're only having 50ish grams a day yes?


50-70g with current macros. Get a lot from peanut butter tbf and the rest in bits.

I do find if I am getting too much fibre I may flare up slightly, so have to be conscious of that as plant based is quite a fibrous diet.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

covacure said:


> 50-70g with current macros. Get a lot from peanut butter tbf and the rest in bits.
> 
> I do find if I am getting too much fibre I may flare up slightly, so have to be conscious of that as plant based is quite a fibrous diet.


No shit 🤣🤣

Hmmm. Interesting. Would be interesting to see what a higher fat diet would make.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

I’ve been in more or less remission since an operation when I was 14.

Seems to be no real triggers, but anything like stomach flu can take me out. Twice I’ve been away in South America and also in Africa with work and I’ve caught something and literally thought I was dying.


Think main symptom for me is fatigue, but I do inject b12- and all my levels are optimal / above from numan test I did last year… apart from testosterone.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Didn’t actually eat too much on Christmas Day, then in the middle of the night got woken with crippling stomach pain.

zero appetite and horrendous pain, could barely walk or talk at times.

Suspected gastritis, does seem more severe but I know with my digestive system (Crohn’s) a simple stomach bug can cripple you.

Also had to Jab Today, really didn’t feel like it but got it done. Meant to be back in gym tomorrow, this is the final week of the cycle. Really wanted to hit 90kg.

Probs gunna taper down to 150mg per week and retest in 4/5 weeks to see where that brings my markers to. And then try get down to 100-125mg.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Went to gym 27th, hit some PR’s but stomach still a bisensitive. Whoop backed how I felt with RHR elevated. HRV plummeted and today my respiratory rate was ‘highly elevated’ @ 16.8 

Attached some screenshots, for anybody interested… probs means f’all to most🤣

Deep sleep and rem sleep improving but last night I noticed a lot of spikes on my heart rate throughout sleep. Will keep an eye on it.

On a plus, triceps looking croissanty

































Deep sleep and rem sleep improving but last night I noticed a lot of spikes on my heart rate throughout sleep. Will keep an eye on it.



l xx


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

After reading a thread about bench press I thought I’d give it a go after a couple of years to see if it felt any better.

I saw the bench was free and managed to do 2 plates a side for the first time in my life and got 6 reps, I know it doesn’t sound like much to most but was quite satisfying lol.

Also did it at end of a shoulder and tricep session. So I think I could definitely get more weight on.

I May try incorporate it on a biweekly basis, and even try push it to 3 plates a side by end of 2023 as a goal.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Finally broke the 90kg barrier, average weight now 90.8kg. The cycle has now been 13 weeks, 
I’m going away for a week and plan to front load 300mg and then when I get back I’ll go on 150mg p/w (split in two pins).

Small injury in my shoulder, not too sure what it was - was actually painful to touch on the collarbone where the shoulder meets. Felt like a bruise, very Clicky and limited motion since.


Learned when something doesn’t feel right in the gym just to call it a day and get home and rest, so many times before I’ve felt I need to power through and then just makes things worse and I’m out of the gym for weeks.

Won’t be drinking while away, but diet will be a little off being in Spain. Found a beachfront gym 8 mins from the villa so looking forward to it, just wish I had a tan to match it. Usually I load up on sun beds but been trying to get off of using them as I’m sure they age me every 12 mins 🤣

Back looking thicker, and also top line / traps. Also diet has been relaxed, probs why broke the 90kg barrier. Body fat increase doesn’t seem too noticeable, hoping this continues even on a cruise trt size dose.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure why I've not seen this before. Great journal, I'm impressed with your progress.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Not sure why I've not seen this before. Great journal, I'm impressed with your progress.


Cheers, don’t log nearly enough - far too invested in other topics and general conversation on this forum 🤣

I’d say the testosterone is subtle, but I can see why people don’t want to come off completely. I think alot of it is mindset / placebo. I feel like I need to utilise every training session of the cycle.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

covacure said:


> Cheers, don’t log nearly enough - far too invested in other topics and general conversation on this forum 🤣
> 
> I’d say the testosterone is subtle, but I can see why people don’t want to come off completely. I think alot of it is mindset / placebo. I feel like I need to utilise every training session of the cycle.


Test alone will bring the feel good factor and overall sense of wellbeing. When you add harsher compounds, effects are more pronounced but so are the side effects. 

But test alone is enough to force the body to keep building muscle past what you would build naturally, people want the harsh stuff though!


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Test alone will bring the feel good factor and overall sense of wellbeing. When you add harsher compounds, effects are more pronounced but so are the side effects.
> 
> But test alone is enough to force the body to keep building muscle past what you would build naturally, people want the harsh stuff though!


Yeah, quite enjoying it - my natural levels have been low for last few years as I tested regular.

my last bloods only showed 48nmol on testosterone so I’m not in crazy realms, but certainly 4-5x my previous natural levels. Done a full panel (ultimate performance medichecks one, venous instead of finger prick) waiting for results of that, which will help me assess how my body has reacted to this 300mg a week dose after 12/13 weeks on.

Definitely looking to throw some anavar in to things towards summer when cutting down


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

Couple of old photos from around 11-12 years ago? I was natural, didn’t count calories and ate just whole foods to cut down. I Was pretty clueless but trained intensely, and had a military routine from having a fixed working week.

This was the last time I saw my abs ha.

For this photoshoot I did the carb loading / depletion - although looking back I don’t think my body fat was low enough to see good results. Was also a bit of filters to emphasise the muscle.

I remember I was about 69kg before carbing up! I have some old photos of before I did, ripped but quite flat. Looked pretty skinny if not in the right pose or lighting… Similar to Tyler from fight club (shame didn’t have the jawline to go with it).

Looking forward to cutting down this year to a then go in to a maintainable phase 💪🏼


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Really good physique for a natty there. I know guys on juice that don't look half as good as that.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Really good physique for a natty there. I know guys on juice that don't look half as good as that.


Me at the moment included hah. 

I wish I stuck at it to be fair, but that's life. 

Strange pain in right delt, seems to be lower down than injection site. Harder, also warm to touch.(Did get a sun bed yesterday though!)

Odd wave of throbbing pain which comes sporadically, seems very acute / localised pain to a certain spot. Will keep eye on it, not ideal as travelling tomorrow to Spain. At least it's a bit easier to get antibiotics over there if it is an infection.

Plan is to front load 300mg tomorrow, and then come back after 7 days and go on 150mg a week for 10 weeks (may try lower this if I can get away with it).


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

covacure said:


> Couple of old photos from around 11-12 years ago? I was natural, didn’t count calories and ate just whole foods to cut down. I Was pretty clueless but trained intensely, and had a military routine from having a fixed working week.
> 
> This was the last time I saw my abs ha.
> 
> ...


Loads of potential with this cycle and future cycles if you pulled that kind of look off naturally.


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Loads of potential with this cycle and future cycles if you pulled that kind of look off naturally.


Here’s hoping, looking forward to working with you to see what we can be built 👊🏻


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

So the day before travelling, jumped quickly on bench without a proper warmup. D*ckhead…

Second set and felt what can only be described as the feeling and sound of Velcro tearing on my
Pec 🤢 

Instantly thought was a major tear, such a bizzare and horrible sensation. Thankfully no bruising.

Even more annoying I found an incredible gym on the beach front with some really good equipment…

I did a real steady, controlled lat focussed pull workout and a couple of light exercises hammer curls.

Not going to do any kind of pressing or pushing, or anything which stretches my chest. Really wanted to bang out some pull-ups but resisted.

Will be trying to get an mri when back just to rule out an actual tear.

Keeping food pretty good while here, also brought protein just to keep protein high by having a couple of shakes a day.

Pic of the walkway to the gym:


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)

92.5kg on final week of cycle. 14 weeks. Think around a 11kg gain?

I took 250mg morning before flight, definitely felt it after two days. Lot warmer, facial flushing and sensitive nips. Hopefully settled.

Full bloods and markers done with venous sample. Not ideal ratios, but it seems my e2 has stayed the same throughout, I kind of thought it was caused by HCG so I dropped it. Silver lining is it wasn’t the HCG which caused it to spike.

Didn’t feel symptoms of high e2 after around 4 weeks. Just did a testosterone test at week 9?

Testosterone never really went above 46nmol. seems quite low but also gives me confidence I gained quite well with not a ridiculous amount of testosterone and with better management I maybe able to get better results from a moderate dose in future. And also being able to utilise a cruise dose better.

High prolactin too, but don’t feel the symptoms I don’t think.

One thing I missed was the mental well-being, which was one of the main reasons I wanted to hop on.


Will be working with @DLTBB to get things back in range, and go at it with a bit more thought. Sensible cruise to maintain and a bit of gain, and a steady cut for summer.

To look good inside and out 👍🏼



Will post results below:


----------



## covacure (3 mo ago)




----------

